# Dog whines all night



## CapellaM44 (May 31, 2007)

Hi I am the one with the 90 pound border collie/blue healer/something big dog, Bullet. I don't know what has gotten into him lately, but at the age of 2 1/2 years he is starting to be a pain in the butt at night. I have caught him chewing on things he shouldn't (and never use to) chew on like our shoes  He also likes to make noise, bark for something we can't find or hear ourselves, and is keeping us awake.

I put him in his kennel. As a puppy he was kennel trained. He slept every night there. My rule was if he was whining, he was never let out. He had to be quiet for a good long time. However last night he wold whine off and on all night. This morning he was quiet for about 45 min before letting him out. No he doesn't need to go potty as he has been able to hold it all night before. 

What can I do to get my dog to quiet down at night. I think putting him in the kennel is the safest for all of us, but we need sleep and a whining dog only makes things really bad. 

Also he likes to shred anything we put in the kennel with him, so no pillows or blankets. I feel bad, but we've run out of things for him to shred. Even with bones and a kong, he would rather shred. Advice?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

Could he be bored, or not getting enough stimulation, whether it's physical or mental?


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

Have you been to the vet to make sure he's not whining due to pain?


----------



## CapellaM44 (May 31, 2007)

He only whines when in the kennel, not when he is free to roam the house.

Mental stimulation is an all day thing because I am not yet working. We walk for no less than 4 miles a day with training and play in the park. I try to make sure he is awake most of the day so he will sleep at night. 

I know I am tired after a walk. Not sure why he isn't


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Where is his kennel?


----------



## CapellaM44 (May 31, 2007)

Bullet has his own room. His food, water, and kennel are in there. I know it's a room he is comfortable with because he spends a lot of time in there if he is just inside.

I know some people believe to have the kennel in the bedroom, or close to it. Our room is much too small for a kennel of that size (it's the largest they make). Besides we've lived in this house 2 years. When we first moved in, Bullet was spending the nights in the kennel in his room and never use to whine at all.


----------



## TooneyDogs (Aug 6, 2007)

Let's see if I have the right picture...you're home all day now...building a really strong bond/relationship of closeness. But, at night he has to go into isolation/solitary confinement...and he's apparently no longer satisified with being alone...whining, barking and shredding things out of frustration..wanting to be with you. Does that about sum it up?


----------



## CapellaM44 (May 31, 2007)

Well when you put it that way 

Bullet has always spent the night alone. Ever since he was a puppy it's just what he does. In fact when I take him out for the last time before going to bed he runs into his kennel and stays there until he hears me get into bed. He use to just curl up on his blanket and sleep most of the night, but as I said lately he is getting into things and doing things he never use to do. I try to wear him out so he will sleep all night, but it isn't working.

So I figured that since he runs into his kennel, just to close the door. That way he's not getting into anything. But now he whines off and on all night. He won't whine if he has run of the house, only if he's locked up.

THe shredding thing is if he is locked in his kennel period. If I leave and he is in the kennel, he tears up anything he can get his teeth on, except the toys I leave. If, however, he has run of the house, he doesn't tear anything up.....at least nothing I am aware of at the moment. There are things I wonder about which is why I know block him from entering the kitchen anytime I leave and he is not in the kennel.


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

Is he getting enough excerise? I don't mean a l ot of playing, running, and chasing with his people and toys in the backyard or inside. I mean taking him for an hour and half of walking twice a day with him hanging out his tongue. It explains me why he is chewing up your shoes and being destructive in your house. It seems like he is not tired enough to rest in his crate all night. He is trying to find something to sooth himself.

A tired dog is always a good dog.


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmm....it seems to me that he has developed some form of separation anxiety.
Sorry,I dont have an advice for you - both of our dogs sleep in our room ..


----------



## CapellaM44 (May 31, 2007)

French Ring said:


> Is he getting enough excerise? I don't mean a l ot of playing, running, and chasing with his people and toys in the backyard or inside. I mean taking him for an hour and half of walking twice a day with him hanging out his tongue. It explains me why he is chewing up your shoes and being destructive in your house. It seems like he is not tired enough to rest in his crate all night. He is trying to find something to sooth himself.
> 
> A tired dog is always a good dog.


As I said earlier we walk 4 miles. 2 to the park 2 back. He is allowed a short rest at the park before the walk home with a stop for water every mile or so, more often if it's not or he is panting a lot. I do this on a daily basis. Some days we skip the park and just do a 3-4 mile hike. Depends on what I have to get done, but we always walk a lot.

I am hoping that after a couple of nights he will once again get use to sleeping in the kennel and the whining will stop all together


----------



## French Ring (Mar 29, 2008)

CapellaM44 said:


> As I said earlier we walk 4 miles. 2 to the park 2 back. He is allowed a short rest at the park before the walk home with a stop for water every mile or so, more often if it's not or he is panting a lot. I do this on a daily basis. Some days we skip the park and just do a 3-4 mile hike. Depends on what I have to get done, but we always walk a lot.
> 
> I am hoping that after a couple of nights he will once again get use to sleeping in the kennel and the whining will stop all together


 It is possible that 4 mile of hike might not be enough for him. It depends on what breed he is and how old is your dog if he is at his full size and not under age 12 months. I would introduce him to biking. Usually people can't keep up with dogs' speed for many miles. They tend to trot faster than people could run/walk/jog for many miles. Some breeds need more physical activity and mental simulations

I have a malinois. She needs a job 24/7 and I kid you not! If I couldn't give her what she needs, she will bite my butt. I tend to jog/bike with her 6 to 8 miles twice everyday and I play tug of war with her through OB. I take her to training field to train for French ring and mondioring where she could use all her energies to bite, jump 8 feet tall wall, chase, wrestle, receive things for me, and kick decoy's ass. I'm working with her on herding cattle, sheep, and chicken. 

If you have a treadmill, I would introduce him to that. I would make sure he gets a good excerise a few minute before he is going to bed.


----------

